# Do you get bash for being born in the mid-late 90's



## Jay2425

Hey, I am new to personality cafe and I wanted to know if some mid-late 90's babies ever been bash by some 80's- early 90's babies base on today's generation or being a full kid of the 2000's


----------



## Rainbowz

I was born in the early 2000’s, but I’ll post anyway.

I personally haven’t had anyone bash me because of my birth year so far. I’ve seen it happen though. I’ve seen someone say that everyone born after 2003 doesn’t know what a real childhood is, and they just stay indoors surrounded by technology.


----------



## 481450

Kinda unrelated, but I've seen a lot of mid-late 90s babies on Twitter make nasty tweets in regards to those born after 9/11.


----------



## 481450

WiiFan said:


> Kinda unrelated, but I've seen a lot of mid-late 90s babies on Twitter make nasty tweets in regards to those born after 9/11.


and this one is my favorite


----------



## Jay2425

wow... I know see people born in the 80's- early 90's babies always bashing someone born in the mid-late 90's because of today' generation. Plus, I see that they say that 90-95, 90-96, 90-94 or 90-93 are 90's babies, but people mostly born 97-99 are not 90's babies because of memories of the 90's and that they are 2000's babies.


----------



## 481450

This IGN thread is a prime example of Gen Y bashing people born since '95 (Gen Z).

The difference between Gen Y and Gen Z. | IGN Boards


----------



## Jay2425

I also do see that people bash 2000's born for using so much technology.


----------



## Jay2425

Yeah I went to that website. I see nothing but close minded people in there. Even facebook.


----------



## Jay2425

I was watching 2000's kids memories video on facebook and this guy who was born in 85 bashing people who are in their 20's talking about he did want to be lumped in with them. Some people was trying to reason with him about the generation but he didn't want to listen.


----------



## 481450

Jay2425 said:


> I was watching 2000's kids memories video on facebook and this guy who was born in 85 bashing people who are in their 20's talking about he did want to be lumped in with them. Some people was trying to reason with him about the generation but he didn't want to listen.


oh my!


----------



## Rainbowz

WiiFan said:


> Kinda unrelated, but I've seen a lot of mid-late 90s babies on Twitter make nasty tweets in regards to those born after 9/11.
> 
> View attachment 758841
> 
> 
> View attachment 758849
> 
> 
> View attachment 758857
> 
> 
> View attachment 758865
> 
> 
> View attachment 758873


The only thing to do is wait and they won’t be the ones bashed anymore. I remember when that same thing happen to 1995 babies back in I think 2013/2014. I’d assume the posters were probably born sometime around then.

But just watch. I wouldn’t be surprised if 2002-2004 babies or even 90’s babies started bashing on someone born after say 2011.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

To be honest, I have nothing against people born in any year. Maybe I'm a young person at heart too.


----------



## Jay2425

The thing is that I never get why people born in a certain year feel to need to bash someone because they was born in a different year or decade. You can be born in 1992-1994 or 2002-2004 still experience similar things in a decade. Even if 2011 babies was to get bash by 90's-early 00's babies it still won't be right. No one can't control the year that you are born into and what decade you experience.


----------



## Blazkovitz

WiiFan said:


> Kinda unrelated, but I've seen a lot of mid-late 90s babies on Twitter make nasty tweets in regards to those born after 9/11.
> 
> View attachment 758841
> 
> 
> View attachment 758849
> 
> 
> View attachment 758857
> 
> 
> View attachment 758865
> 
> 
> View attachment 758873


Disgusting. They are bullies, fascists even.


----------



## dawnriddler

WiiFan said:


> View attachment 758849


this haha wow...although i do believe it keeps getting worse, kinda don't want to know what kids will be like in 10, 20 years from now...
have a younger sister (2004) and despite all the information that they have, it seems like most of them are soo limited.


----------



## SharksFan99

It used to happen, but not so much now.


----------



## Rainbowz

WiiFan said:


> View attachment 758849


I would have responded to that by saying "people suck anyway"


----------



## Rainbowz

SharksFan99 said:


> It used to happen, but not so much now.


That's why I believe over time it will probably be the early 2000's babies bashing on the late 2000's / early 2010's babies. I can just see someone born in say 2001 saying "Doing the Gangnam Style with people born after 2006 is painful as hell" Then when the 2006 born grows up they'll probably say something like "Everyone born after 2013 needs to get off the Internet" I think it's just an endless cycle IMO


----------



## Longaotian00

TwilightPrince16 said:


> Kinda unrelated, but I've seen a lot of mid-late 90s babies on Twitter make nasty tweets in regards to those born after 9/11.
> 
> View attachment 758841
> 
> 
> View attachment 758849
> 
> 
> View attachment 758857
> 
> 
> View attachment 758865
> 
> 
> View attachment 758873


Wow didn't realise people born after 2001 were so hated on....why?


----------



## Blazkovitz

Longaotian00 said:


> Wow didn't realise people born after 2001 were so hated on....why?


Maybe because they didn't have anything to do with the awesome"1990s?


----------



## Longaotian00

RoseTenthFan said:


> Maybe because they didn't have anything to do with the awesome"1990s?


Yeah but people born in 2001 didn't have anything to do with the 90s either, so what's the big difference between an '01 born and '02 born?


----------



## unicornic

Longaotian00 said:


> Yeah but people born in 2001 didn't have anything to do with the 90s either, so what's the big difference between an '01 born and '02 born?


1 year age difference...
Oh man, that's such a big difference! :laughing:


----------



## THY9899

Of course!!Our year group(1999 born's) are the most poor people since we are born in the last year of 1990's so we are most likely to get discriminated by any other 1990's born's especially 1995,1996&1997 born's.They always considered 1999 born's should be a different generation from any other 1990' born's LOL


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Never seen this bashing before. I have seen idiots amongst the _Baby Boomers_ all the way through to _Generation Z_ - nothing a spray of water couldn't handle.



>


Seriously, seeing posts like that ^^ says more about the poster than whatever it is they are trying to say. Were they expecting humans to become infertile somewhere in the '80s?


----------



## Jay2425

It is crazy because 1990-1992 borns are always bashing someone from 1995-1999 and sometimes 1993&1994 borns just because they are older that means they experience a little more in the decade. I think it has something to do with being superior.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Longaotian00 said:


> Yeah but people born in 2001 didn't have anything to do with the 90s either, so what's the big difference between an '01 born and '02 born?


Some people say the 90s ended on 9/11.


----------



## 7teen4ever

They bash us just because they don't understand our generation. People tents to think Generation Z esp. Born in 2000s are house bounded kids who glued to their phones instead of playing outdoors. People in the previous generation have absolutely no idea about people in the next generation. This happens in every generations but why this is more happening between gen y and gen z? May be the answer is internet and the existance of the online forms like this.


----------



## 7teen4ever

TwilightPrince16 said:


> Kinda unrelated, but I've seen a lot of mid-late 90s babies on Twitter make nasty tweets in regards to those born after 9/11.
> 
> View attachment 758841
> 
> 
> View attachment 758849
> 
> 
> View attachment 758857
> 
> 
> View attachment 758865
> 
> 
> View attachment 758873


_People born after 2001 aren't people._
Are they jelous Of them or what?


----------



## Millenium_01

There's barely any bashing those born in the 90s anymore. The youngest is an emerging sophomore in college. 

Now the trend is bashing those born in the new millennium.


----------



## 481450

7teen4ever said:


> _People born after 2001 aren't people._
> Are they jelous Of them or what?


Extremely late response, but I was on witch hunt for these kind of tweets. The reason I was is because someone retweeted about something about Spiderman actors saying "This is why people born after 2001 shouldn't be on Twitter" or something of the sort.

If you look up
"Born after 1997"
"Born after 1998"
"Born after 1999"
"Born after 2000"
"Born after 2002"
"Born after 2003"
and so on, you'll also find people mostly bashing the younger generation. This honestly shouldn't come as a shock, however, at the time, I thought it was.

A lot of people don't like people younger than them. Hell, I'm only 16 going into my junior year (11th grade), and I seriously can't stand most people below the age 15. Some 14 year olds are decent, but 13 and under is just too young and cringey for me.


----------



## Millenium_01

Dr Mario said:


> Extremely late response, but I was on witch hunt for these kind of tweets. The reason I was is because someone retweeted about something about Spiderman actors saying "This is why people born after 2001 shouldn't be on Twitter" or something of the sort.
> 
> If you look up
> "Born after 1997"
> "Born after 1998"
> "Born after 1999"
> "Born after 2000"
> "Born after 2002"
> "Born after 2003"
> and so on, you'll also find people mostly bashing the younger generation. This honestly shouldn't come as a shock, however, at the time, I thought it was.
> 
> A lot of people don't like people younger than them. Hell, I'm only 16 going into my junior year (11th grade), and I seriously can't stand most people below the age 15. Some 14 year olds are decent, but 13 and under is just too young and cringey for me.


Yeah, a current 13 year old wouldn't be in your core group anyway


----------



## 7teen4ever

Tim said:


> Extremely late response, but I was on witch hunt for these kind of tweets. The reason I was is because someone retweeted about something about Spiderman actors saying "This is why people born after 2001 shouldn't be on Twitter" or something of the sort.
> 
> If you look up
> "Born after 1997"
> "Born after 1998"
> "Born after 1999"
> "Born after 2000"
> "Born after 2002"
> "Born after 2003"
> and so on, you'll also find people mostly bashing the younger generation. This honestly shouldn't come as a shock, however, at the time, I thought it was.
> 
> A lot of people don't like people younger than them. Hell, I'm only 16 going into my junior year (11th grade), and I seriously can't stand most people below the age 15. Some 14 year olds are decent, but 13 and under is just too young and cringey for me.


Agreed with this.


----------

